# Whole Home DVR and On-Demand requirements



## joshadam84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi. I'm definitely not very knowledgeable about all of the necessary equipment needed to enable On Demand Service with the Whole Home DVR Service, but I'm hoping someone may be able to help! I currently have a Whole Home DVR Service, and when I got this upgrade (approx 2 weeks ago) I had asked the CSR for the On Demand service as well-- however, the installer did not have that listed on his work order so it was never done. I called a few days ago to have an additional installation for the On Demand service only to be called by the contracted installer the day of the installation with him telling me that his company currently does not have any DECA broadband's available. Here is the equipment I have:

HD-DVR = HR20-700 (with DECA)
HD= H24-100
HD= H24-100
SD DVR= R22-100

I looked at the diagram on a previous thread --- and noticed that I do have the following attached to the HD-DVR:

DECA and SWiM PI which lead to a SWiM 8 way splitter outside-- which leads to my dish.

My router is in another room on the same level as the HR20-700;however, this room does not have a TV in it. I've read numerous threads, and from what I understand.. a Broadband DECA and PI to the router are needed-- with this also going to the SWiM 8 way splitter. 

Is this correct or am I way off? Are there any other necessary equipment like a Band Stop Filter needed for the HR20-700? The ethernet port in the HR20-700 is going into the Broadband DECA as well as cable into the SAT1. SAT2 is open. 

If there is any additional information needed please let me know. I'd like to be well informed the next time I call DTV to request this service. Is there something that the installer may truly not have available in my area? He had said the Broadband DECA adapter.. however it seems these should be available since I have already had one installed for the Whole Home DVR Service. But.. as I previously said, I do not have any knowledge on this area whatsoever! 

Thank you for any help that can be provided!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You pretty much got it. The unit you have attached to the back of the HR20 is just a DECA though, not a Broadband DECA. The Broadband DECA's are not out yet and are essentially the DECA and PI wrapped into one unit.

You can just as easily connect another DECA to the SWiM splitter (or you can split any other coax and hook it up there) with the output from the DECA going to a PI and hook up an ethernet cable to it that goes to your router and you'll be in business.

As long as you have an ethernet cable somewhere near where you have a coax run that makes it easy. If you don't have that, you can always hook up an wireless ethernet bridge to the DECA so that it will connect wirelessly back to your router.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Be sure to get the power supply for that DECA and also to get a DECA for the R22 (no power supply is needed for that one).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Be sure to get the power supply for that DECA and also to get a DECA for the R22 (no power supply is needed for that one).


Right. You should have DECA connected to the R22 in the same way it is connected to the HR20. Your R22 should be behaving just like an HD-DVR for you.

- Merg


----------



## joshadam84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you both for the responses. I'm guessing that the installer was referring to the Broadband DECA when he said it was not available as of yet.. which I know now is true.

I checked the R22 and there is a DECA connected to it so I am okay there.

I do have a question about the PI needed. I have seen images in other threads of a blue power supply. The PI I have connected to the DECA from the HR20-700 is black.

Is there any difference in the two? Hopefully this will be the last thing I need clarified! Thank you again for the help.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

joshadam84 said:


> Thank you both for the responses. I'm guessing that the installer was referring to the Broadband DECA when he said it was not available as of yet.. which I know now is true.
> 
> I checked the R22 and there is a DECA connected to it so I am okay there.
> 
> ...


The PI connected between your HR20-700 and DECA is the SWM PI. Those usually come in black or grey. The SWM PI is completely separate from the DECA PI.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

joshadam84 said:


> Thank you both for the responses. I'm guessing that the installer was referring to the Broadband DECA when he said it was not available as of yet.. which I know now is true.
> 
> I checked the R22 and there is a DECA connected to it so I am okay there.
> 
> ...





jpitlick said:


> The PI connected between your HR20-700 and DECA is the SWM PI. Those usually come in black or grey. The SWM PI is completely separate from the DECA PI.


Correct. A PI is only needed for the DECA when it is not connected to a receiver (i.e. being used to bridge to your router).

- Merg


----------



## joshadam84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alright. Makes sense now. Thanks to you all for the help once again. I will give it another whirl with the installation.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The blue PI has only one port. The Black (or grey) PIs have two ports to feed through the signals from the SWM. When that type is used to power a DECA, a terminator should be placed on the spare port.


----------

